#ubuntu-translators 2011-08-29
<andrejz> hello dpm!
<dpm> morning andrejz
<andrejz> dpm, can you please send the list of todos from the meeting?
<dpm> hi andrejz, yes sorry, I've been busy with other projects. I'll try to do it this evening.
<andrejz> ok, thanks
<andrejz> no problem i have been busy myself too
<andrejz> dpm, i cannot disable git-gui-glossary from administration page
<dpm> andrejz, could you elaborate on why you can't? i.e. permission problem, LP oops...
<andrejz> the template owner is "katie", which is invalid value
<andrejz> hence i cannot save it and am not suer what should i change owner field to
<dpm> andrejz, try to change it to ubuntu-translations-coordinators (not sure if packages can be owned by teams) or to yourself. Generally, I would simply change the owner to the last uploader, but it seems that it's being uploaded automatically by ubuntu archive auto-sync: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/git/+changelog
<andrejz> sorry, running 11.10 and emapthy has apparently still some bugs, can you repeat whatever you wrote, dpm
<dpm> andrejz, sure, no problem :-)
<dpm> andrejz, try to change it to ubuntu-translations-coordinators (not sure if packages can be owned by teams) or to yourself. Generally, I would simply change the owner to the last uploader, but it seems that it's being uploaded automatically by ubuntu archive auto-sync: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/git/+changelog
<andrejz> also i have another question
<andrejz> kdepim is in main
<andrejz> but has > 30 templates
<andrejz> how can i determine which one is installed and used by default and which not
<dpm> andrejz, I think the only thing to determine is if kdepim is installed by default (i.e. you don't need to look at each template, if I'm not mistaken). Here's one way to do it:
<dpm> You can go to the CD image download page and look at the .manifest file, which contains all the binary files provided in the image (i.e. what is installed by default)
<dpm> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<dpm> there you can have a look at:
<dpm> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/oneiric-desktop-i386.manifest
<dpm> which is the manifest file
<dpm> and look for kdepim
<dpm> if it's in there, it means it's installed by default
<dpm> that's just one easy way, although not very accurate
<dpm> it's not accurate because the manifest file contains binary package names, while the templates in LP are sorted in source packages
<dpm> but I think it should do in this case
<andrejz> i prefer the accurate way if it's not too difficult ;)
<dpm> it's not difficult, but it takes some time, something I don't have much of right now, unfortunately :(
<andrejz> i see
<andrejz> i think it would be then best to use the less accurate method and set the templates
<andrejz> they can be reviewed again at a later time if time constaints permit it
<dpm> for the accurate method, if you're interested: you have to either use existing apt/dpkg tools to determine the source package name from a binary package name, or write a python script for that
<andrejz> dpm is it possible to apply template change to only a part of the templates from the list for now?
<dpm> andrejz, you mean priority change?
<andrejz> yes, priority change
<dpm> yes, sure
<andrejz> a lot of people will be working on translations next weekend (UGJ)
 * dpm adds it to the TODO list for this evening
#ubuntu-translators 2011-08-30
<andrejz> hello dpm!
<andrejz> i have a question about ddtp
<dpm> hi andrejz
<andrejz> here https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/ddtp-ubuntu/ddtp-oneiric i can see translations are exported to mvo's branch daily
<andrejz> what i would like to know is when those translations arrive in the software center
<andrejz> we translated a lot of ddtp for oneiric and i can't see it in 11.10 yet, so i am wondering whether it's been exported or not
<dpm> andrejz, I think the best person to ask is mvo. I know he uploads them to the archive from time to time. They are a bit like a package upload, but a special one. So the minute they are uploaded to the archive and you do a refresh of your sources, they then appear on the SC. What I don't know is how often mvo does the uploads
<andrejz> ok, which irc channel do you suggest ot check for mvo?
<dpm> I'd suggest pinging mvo on #ubuntu-devel (he might not be around until ~9:00), and I'm sure he'll be happy to do an upload
<andrejz> ok, thanks
<andrejz> danilos, i tried using nighmonkey.ubuntu.hu page today and i experienced no problems with timeouts at all. Has something changed during this time?
<dpm> andrejz, for nightmonkey I think you should rather talk with kelemengabor
<andrejz> dpm, nightmonkey worked as it should
<dpm> ah, I see, the question is LP-related
<andrejz> just when performing searches launchpad has been timing out
<andrejz> and that behaviour became pretty bad a couple of weeks ago (timeout on almost every query)
<andrejz> but today it seems great. no timeouts at all !
<andrejz> so i was wondering if something has changed within launchpad
<danilos> andrejz, can you please add that comment to the bug report you mentioned earlier? it was likely related to our DB cleanup which made indexes kind of not match well with the actual data, so now that that's been fixed, it works much better
<andrejz> danilos i will also try it out at home where i have slower internet connection and if i notice no timeouts there to i will add a comment and suggest to close the bug
<danilos> andrejz, sure, though timeouts only happen when server is slow to generate a page (we limit our requests to 9s each)
<andrejz> oh, ok
<andrejz> dpm, i was wondering who was localized image contact again
<andrejz> we started to do some testing and were wondering what changes are allowed to retain offical ubuntu status
<dpm> andrejz, it's on the FAQ
<dpm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/LocalizedImagesRollout
<dpm> btw, the question of official Ubuntu status is still under discussion (also on the FAQ)
<dpm> the contact is skaet
<andrejz> i read the FAQ but i was wondering if there are any changes regarding official Ubuntu status to know what can be done
#ubuntu-translators 2011-08-31
<andrejz> hello danilos! it seems timeouts are still present but only when searching in the universe template which has the most strings ((around 60 000)
<andrejz> i have also attached some of the oopses in the comment
<danilos> andrejz, excellent (that you attached OOPS numbers, not that it's still timing out :), thanks
<andrejz> welcome
<andrejz> hello kelemengabor
<kelemengabor> hi andrejz
<andrejz> i am wondering if you have any info about this template "po/unity-place-files.pot in unity-lens-files in Ubuntu Oneiric"
<andrejz> it's in the import queue under needs review
<kelemengabor> I think it is safe to block it
<kelemengabor> it's coming from here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/oneiric/unity-lens-files/oneiric/files/head:/po/ and similarly the unity-place-applications.pot from unity-lens-applications
<kelemengabor> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/oneiric/unity-lens-applications/oneiric/files/head:/po/
<kelemengabor> these were the previous names of the modules
<kelemengabor> and probably we should file a bug, asking to remove these now useless pot files from bzr
<kelemengabor> for example, the upstream project does not have this pot file in u-l-a: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-lens-applications/trunk/files/head:/po/
<kelemengabor> neither does u-l-f: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-lens-files/trunk/files/head:/po/
<kelemengabor> so this is an Ubuntu specific problem
<andrejz> ok, thanks i will block them
<jwtiyar> i dont what happen to my imported .po
<jwtiyar> was there https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+imports?field.filter_extension=po&field.filter_status=NEEDS_REVIEW&batch=75&direction=backwards&start=25650
#ubuntu-translators 2011-09-01
<andrejz> hello
<andrejz> if i try to search for deja dup in the dash (11.10) i find nothing. I find it only if i search for "Create backup". Is that intentional?
<kelemengabor> is it possible yet to upload a random pot file to a project and use LP Translations to translate it?
<kelemengabor> in particular, this would be a big help file for the GJ this weekend
<dpm> kelemengabor, I'm not sure I can follow the question, can you give me an example?
<kelemengabor> dpm: sure. we want to translate the evolution help at the GJ
<kelemengabor> using LP
<kelemengabor> but the template is not there, because we normally do not translate help
<kelemengabor> so, I'd have to upload it to somewhere, like a project we already own
<kelemengabor> can I do that without checking it into bzr?
<dpm> technically, it'd be possible to create an evolution project in LP, enable translations and either upload the template manually or commit it to a bzr branch. However, I'm wondering if we could do this in a less ugly way,
<dpm> is the evo help a template we block, or is it simply not built?
<kelemengabor> no idea, probably it is blocked
<dpm> if it were blocked and it's still on the queue, we could just approve it, and disable it after the global jam
<dpm> but I'm guessing it's no longer in the queue.
<kelemengabor> probably not
<dpm> so I think there's only the ugly hack option left
<artnay> any chromium translators around?
<kelemengabor> let's see: https://translations.launchpad.net/i18n-hu-help/trunk/+imports :)
<artnay> the nasty "imports overwrite translations" bug happened again
#ubuntu-translators 2011-09-02
<kelemengabor> hi danilos, do you have a minute to pick up your intltool-developer hat and save me? :)
<kelemengabor> any idea, why do I see this in the software-center po directory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/680349/ ?
<danilos> kelemengabor, what is it? (if it's going to take me a bit, then not right now)
<kelemengabor> google finds almost nothing for this message
<kelemengabor> and the worst part, that it detects only one file missing from POTFILES.in, but I found manually about 7
<danilos> kelemengabor, maybe perl has changed recently to be more strict about using $1 and similar when it wasn't matched
<danilos> well, intltool-update missing file detection was always a heuristic, not to be fully trusted
<danilos> kelemengabor, have you tried the trunk (lp:intltool) as well?
<kelemengabor> not yet
<danilos> kelemengabor, also, for missing files detection, maybe something is listed in POTFILES.skip?
<kelemengabor> no, .skip didn't contained those
<danilos> kelemengabor, right, so the best thing to do is try trunk, if that has no such problems, ping me and I'll try to do a release RSN (so it trickles down to distributions); if it doesn't help, file a bug and I'll try to look into it later today or over the weekend, but I make no promises
<kelemengabor> okay, thanks in advance
<kelemengabor> danilos: the line 312 contains this function: http://paste.ubuntu.com/680352/ (here 312 is 6), so maybe it is because s-c doesn't use autotools
<danilos> kelemengabor, intltool should be reasonably happy with just po/Makevars I believe, but I can't really say off the top of my head now
<kelemengabor> well, no Makevars either
<kelemengabor> danilos: hooray, trunk doesn't have this problem!
<danilos> kelemengabor, probably due to my fix for https://launchpad.net/bugs/806006, thanks for checking
<danilos> kelemengabor, can you shoot me an email at danilo@gnome.org so I am reminded to put out a release later today
<kelemengabor> sure
<danilos> thx
<oier> hi, are the translations for strings in unity (dash, indicators) and update manager for instance translatble until LanguagePackTranslationDeadline?
<artnay> oier: should be
<andrejz> @oier: AFAIK yes
<oier> and until then new LanguagePack are generated every week, right?
<oier> Do i have to enable oneiric proposed or do I get the latest translations by just running oneirics?
<andrejz> i think you should get them atomcatically
<artnay> oier: there are no proposed available afaik
<andrejz> they are only moved to proposed after the stable release
<oier> ok, I recently upgraded to Oneiric so I just wanted to be sure
<oier> thank you very much!
<kelemengabor> dpm: shouldn't we have newer language packs in Oneiric than 20110822?
<dpm> kelemengabor, pitti needed a full export for beta-1 before the freeze. I tried to schedule one for the Thursday so that we'd have a more recent one, but as it got quite tight (full exports seem to take ~16 hours and it would only be ready late in a Friday afternoon -Friday uploads are not a really idea if people is not around at the weekend-), we ended up picking up the one from that Tuesday
<kelemengabor> dpm: I take this as a no, thanks :)
<dpm> :)
#ubuntu-translators 2011-09-03
<trijntje> is there a way to get rid of automatic suggestions from launchpad if you do not want to accept them?
<andrejz> no
<andrejz> i've been told it's like google search results, can't get rid of them
<andrejz> that was about a year ago
<andrejz> maybe something has changed in between
<andrejz> kelemengabor do you happen to know if we still use metacity?
<kelemengabor> andrejz: for untiy-2d, yes
<andrejz> ok, thanks
<trijntje> andrejz: thats too bad, they obscure real suggestions done by humans
<trijntje> i'm askin in #launchpad now, maybe something changed
<andrejz> ok, let me know if it has, trijntje
<andrejz> any of you guys global jamming
<kelemengabor> andrejz: yep
<kelemengabor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HungarianTeam/GlobalJam1109
<kelemengabor> :)
<andrejz> great, so are we :)
<kelemengabor> too bad that there are only a few people here, even if it is only online :(
<andrejz> oh, we are in person
<kelemengabor> are there many attendants? like 10+? :)
<trijntje> andrejz: will do
<andrejz> just under 10, but it's fun (the problem is that it's exam period right now and many translators are students and don't have time)
<andrejz> hello kelemengabor. still jamming?
<kelemengabor> andrejz: sure :)
<andrejz> we are currently waiting for picas :)
<andrejz> we managed to get up to 13 people
#ubuntu-translators 2011-09-04
<head_victim> Anyone from enGB know a Gareth Owens?
<head_victim> Or Nigel Titley for that matter?
<sagaci> or is there any way we can do the xchat translations on launchpad
#ubuntu-translators 2012-08-27
<jaddi27> are there any known issues with the translation website at the moment? I keep getting timeout errors, which only started in the month or so
<dpm> hi jaddi27, I'm not aware of any issues, but you might want to ask on the #launchpad channel, where they should be able to give you detailed information about Launchpad's status
<jaddi27> dpm, thanks for that. I will see how it goes, and ask on the launchpad channel later on
<dpm> ok, cool :)
#ubuntu-translators 2012-08-29
<trijntje> ping dpm: I noticed that the templates for evolution still have a high priority, despite the fact that evolution is no longer  the default mail application
<gotwig> hello
<gotwig> please help me!
<gotwig> tomorrow is feature freeze for translations, right :X?
<gotwig> what ever, is that the right package for the ubuntu lightdm greeter??
<gotwig> https://translations.launchpad.net/lightdm-gtk-greeter/trunk/+pots/lightdm-gtk-greeter/de/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=bitte+erneut
<gotwig> seems it does not get used, my translation
<gotwig> oh no its the wrong one
<gotwig> where do I find that string
<gotwig> in which package??
<gotwig> please say me... wrong password, please enter again
<gotwig> or something like that for unity
<gotwig> lightdm
<gotwig> German here?
<gotwig> please see bug #924840
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 924840 in unity (Ubuntu) "Keyboard shortcuts overlay text too long" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924840
#ubuntu-translators 2012-08-30
<kelemengabor> dpm: hi, looks like langpack generation is still not enabled: http://macquarie.canonical.com/~langpack/crontab
<dpm> hi kelemengabor, I know, I've just disabled it because I'm building the first language pack :)
<dpm> the first one needs to be a full langpack, and it needs to be created manually
<dpm> so I need to disable the cronjob
<dpm> pitti moving to the QA team means I've had to take over language pack generation, which I haven't had the time to do until now
<dpm> and I'll be looking for someone on the Desktop team to take over
<dpm> ok first step completed: source packages are built, now let me upload them
<dpm> man, where did time go, we're already in UI freeze?
<kelemengabor> :)
<kelemengabor> this one looks like a lazy cycle
<dpm> not for me :)
<dpm> doing all sorts of other stuff
<dpm> argh, build failed
<dpm> trying to nag LP developers to see what's going on
#ubuntu-translators 2013-08-27
<Geochr> Hi all, is there any session o UDS for tranlating issues ?
#ubuntu-translators 2013-08-28
<platinov> hi all=)
#ubuntu-translators 2013-08-29
<Geochr> Hi all, Is there a webpage with translation stats  as in previous releases ? For examble in 13.04 was  http://91.189.93.79:8081/stats/raring
<Geochr> Which is the page fo 13.10 ?
<dpm> Geochr, I've not had the chance to set it up yet for 13.10 unfortunately :/
<Geochr> dpm, Do know if the page will be avalable before the Global Jam ?
#ubuntu-translators 2013-08-30
<dpm> morning
